# How to PO a POCO



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

It would be funny to watch the satellite dish being removed from the pole. Any bets as to how it will be done and by who? :whistling2:

View attachment 869


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I think the cable company would be more upset than the POCO


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh that is classic! :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

walkerj said:


> I think the cable company would be more upset than the POCO


The cable company?

FTA all the way:thumbsup:


----------

